# AZCC Vintage Ride December 10th



## Jarod24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Meet up at herberger park second sunday of the month december 10th at 10 am. Head out at 1030/1045. We have a few different routes we do. Usually do about 8-10 miles then grab some food and drink somewhere near by. Even though this is a vintage ride anyone and everyone is more than welcome to cruise with us! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 28, 2017)

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@iswingping
@DosXX
@GTs58
@Roadkill
@Psycho Sammi
@Awhipple
@62wagon
@Imsohawthorney
@Mark Johnston


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 28, 2017)

Ill be there. Ill be bringing a friend and hopefully diana too


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 28, 2017)

We should be there also.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2017)

Let's bump it up!!! This sunday!! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 9, 2017)

See everyone tomorrow morning!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a nuther conflicting event in the same town and at the same time. My 4 year old Granddaughter is singing two songs at the beginning of services.

Sunday, December 10th at 10:00am. 
Pinnacle Peak Presbyterian Church
25150 N Pima Road
Scottsdale, AZ 85255


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 10, 2017)

Good times!!! Thanks for coming out! Great to see you all!


----------

